# ...And Now For Something Really Annoying.



## ADK_Cruze (Dec 8, 2012)

About five weeks ago, I hosed the northern New York winter grime off of my 2012 Cruze and noticed that on the drivers' side, behind the rear door, the paint had been etch right off of the leading edge of the quarter panel, sandblasted right off. So I start looking at the door alignment and notice that the door is misaligned in just enough to where it was not flush with the panel, hence allowing the winter road crap to blast paint off the car. And of course, my car is the dreaded Crystal Red Tintcoat. So I take it to the dealer to have that addressed and a coolant smell from under the hood. The tech realigned the door, but couldn't duplicate the coolant smell (of course). So now, i need to get the area repainted. I wait for two weeks, call the service people back to make sure they were ready for the car. We make arrangements to have the car at the dealership at 9am Monday. I am there at 8:50. The service manager takes off in my car while the other service guy hands me the keys to the loaner... it's a beat-to-**** 03 or 04 Chevy Tracker 2wd.... I mean this thing has 85,000 miles on it, is nasty inside, it's beat up outside and there's a fingernail of gas left in it. So, i'm looking this thing over when the service manager comes back and tells me that the body guy at the Dodge store (two different dealers owned by the same guy) can't get to it for maybe a week, do i still want to leave the car? How about NO!!! Why didn't you tell me that before i just wasted all this time and gas driving here? So I go and get my car back. Now, I cannot get the work done for another month due to our annual shutdown at work (mandatory 12 and 16 hour shifts). I think the icing on the cake was that Tracker.... i bought a new car and THAT was what I was going to drive? I mean its nice of them to have a loaner, but it's a flaming piece of crap! I didn't buy a new car to have to drive around in a piece of crap while it was being worked on!

anyways, anyone else have misalignment problems?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey, my ex owned a Tracker.

It may look like crap, but it drives even worse.


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow, you got pretty hosed with the dealer, around here the loaner cars are 08+ Malibus and Vues and every car that leaves the lots gets a full tank. Based on what you're saying this is a common occurrence. Same thing on mine took some touch up paint to it but it's still not quite the same, if someone could do me a favour and link the thread about this one... I don't feel like looking it up, but there WAS a thread talking about some 3M stuff the dealer is to install.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

If this does not scream customer service manager ,nothing does..
Contact stacy or whom ever is working that end today...


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

WOW! Horrible service, is there another dealer you can look into? Misalignment issues usually just get fixed right away by the dealer. But i guess this one is one of those "I am not making any money on this" type of cases...

Contact GM Customer Service Rep that is around here in the forum..

View Profile: Chevy Customer Service - Chevy Cruze Forum : Chevrolet Cruze Forums

PM her, and today you should be getting an answer...


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

ADK_Cruze said:


> About five weeks ago, I hosed the northern New York winter grime off of my 2012 Cruze and noticed that on the drivers' side, behind the rear door, the paint had been etch right off of the leading edge of the quarter panel, sandblasted right off. So I start looking at the door alignment and notice that the door is misaligned in just enough to where it was not flush with the panel, hence allowing the winter road crap to blast paint off the car. And of course, my car is the dreaded Crystal Red Tintcoat. So I take it to the dealer to have that addressed and a coolant smell from under the hood. The tech realigned the door, but couldn't duplicate the coolant smell (of course). So now, i need to get the area repainted. I wait for two weeks, call the service people back to make sure they were ready for the car. We make arrangements to have the car at the dealership at 9am Monday. I am there at 8:50. The service manager takes off in my car while the other service guy hands me the keys to the loaner... it's a beat-to-**** 03 or 04 Chevy Tracker 2wd.... I mean this thing has 85,000 miles on it, is nasty inside, it's beat up outside and there's a fingernail of gas left in it. So, i'm looking this thing over when the service manager comes back and tells me that the body guy at the Dodge store (two different dealers owned by the same guy) can't get to it for maybe a week, do i still want to leave the car? How about NO!!! Why didn't you tell me that before i just wasted all this time and gas driving here? So I go and get my car back. Now, I cannot get the work done for another month due to our annual shutdown at work (mandatory 12 and 16 hour shifts). I think the icing on the cake was that Tracker.... i bought a new car and THAT was what I was going to drive? I mean its nice of them to have a loaner, but it's a flaming piece of crap! I didn't buy a new car to have to drive around in a piece of crap while it was being worked on!
> 
> anyways, anyone else have misalignment problems?


Someone posted these pics of a notice from GM. They are aware of the problem. Hope this helps.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Your warranty information states that GM will provide you with a rental car should you have any issues with your Cruze. Most of the time, this rental car is paid for by the dealership and billed to GM using a 3rd party company nearby such as Hertz or National car rental. If they are giving you a Geo tracker, I'd demand that they give you something comparable because you do not feel safe in that car, and that you would be contacting GM if they refuse. A Geo is not a suitable replacement.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ADK_Cruze said:


> About five weeks ago, I hosed the northern New York winter grime off of my 2012 Cruze and noticed that on the drivers' side, behind the rear door, the paint had been etch right off of the leading edge of the quarter panel, sandblasted right off. So I start looking at the door alignment and notice that the door is misaligned in just enough to where it was not flush with the panel, hence allowing the winter road crap to blast paint off the car. And of course, my car is the dreaded Crystal Red Tintcoat. So I take it to the dealer to have that addressed and a coolant smell from under the hood. The tech realigned the door, but couldn't duplicate the coolant smell (of course). So now, i need to get the area repainted. I wait for two weeks, call the service people back to make sure they were ready for the car. We make arrangements to have the car at the dealership at 9am Monday. I am there at 8:50. The service manager takes off in my car while the other service guy hands me the keys to the loaner... it's a beat-to-**** 03 or 04 Chevy Tracker 2wd.... I mean this thing has 85,000 miles on it, is nasty inside, it's beat up outside and there's a fingernail of gas left in it. So, i'm looking this thing over when the service manager comes back and tells me that the body guy at the Dodge store (two different dealers owned by the same guy) can't get to it for maybe a week, do i still want to leave the car? How about NO!!! Why didn't you tell me that before i just wasted all this time and gas driving here? So I go and get my car back. Now, I cannot get the work done for another month due to our annual shutdown at work (mandatory 12 and 16 hour shifts). I think the icing on the cake was that Tracker.... i bought a new car and THAT was what I was going to drive? I mean its nice of them to have a loaner, but it's a flaming piece of crap! I didn't buy a new car to have to drive around in a piece of crap while it was being worked on!
> 
> anyways, anyone else have misalignment problems?


Hi ADK_Cruse, 
I can definitely understand your frustrations. I would like to get involved and assist you. Can you private message me your full name, address, phone number, Vehicle Identification number, and approximate mileage on your vehicle please? This was I can stay involved throughout the process. I look forward to hearing from you.

Sincerely, 
Crystal- GM Customer Care


----------



## ADK_Cruze (Dec 8, 2012)

Hello folks... did the spring detail on both my 2012 Cruze LT and my mom's 2011 Cruze Eco and noticed that not only is the paint missing from the driver's side quarter panel, but the paint on both sides of the car (rear door/quarter panel area) has been sandblasted off as well as where the front fender meets the rocker panel. My mom's 2011 Eco, will 16,700 miles isn't missing any paint at all. She doesn't even havve the splash guards I had installed. This is incredibly disheartening. I tried to reach the GM customer rep above a couple of days ago with my VIN number and other particulars and the forum informed me that their mailbox was full.
Is anyone else having this trouble or am I just really lucky? My Cobalt, at 112,000 miles, wasn't missing paint like this car is at 12,000 miles.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ADK_Cruze said:


> Hello folks... did the spring detail on both my 2012 Cruze LT and my mom's 2011 Cruze Eco and noticed that not only is the paint missing from the driver's side quarter panel, but the paint on both sides of the car (rear door/quarter panel area) has been sandblasted off as well as where the front fender meets the rocker panel. My mom's 2011 Eco, will 16,700 miles isn't missing any paint at all. She doesn't even havve the splash guards I had installed. This is incredibly disheartening. I tried to reach the GM customer rep above a couple of days ago with my VIN number and other particulars and the forum informed me that their mailbox was full.
> Is anyone else having this trouble or am I just really lucky? My Cobalt, at 112,000 miles, wasn't missing paint like this car is at 12,000 miles.


Hey ADK_Cruze

I apologize about that. I did just clean out our inbox. Please send the message again and I will do what I can to help you get this issue fixed!

Jackie
GM Customer Care


----------



## ADK_Cruze (Dec 8, 2012)

my car finally goes for a repaint tomorrow morning... well, maybe not if they hand me the keys to that piece of garbage Tracker. But in the time of my last post and last night, MORE things are going wrong with my car:
The paint etching that I had previously been in contact has only been the beginning. The car has 14,939 miles on it and this is what is happening with the car:

half the time, they key will not turn unless you move the steering wheel around
the engine surges under load (usually right around 1/2-3/4 throttle)
the brakes are making an annoying buzzing noise when applied
the engine sounds like a diesel at idle
the engine has next to no power on hills
there is something whining under the hood that changes with throttle position
and the front tires are at the wear-bars at not quite 15,000 miles (i could see if they were high performance tires like the Pirelli's on my 07 Cobalt SS)

I am not a happy customer. My previous Cobalts (2005,2007) never even came close to this laundry list of issues, even when the 2007 Cobalt reached 113,000 miles! Did I get a lemon or what???


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

It is possible. I really feel sorry for you, my Cruze has been great! I wish you could enjoy it! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ADK_Cruze (Dec 8, 2012)

i've been a long time GM/Chevrolet customer since 1996. In fact, my first car was a Chevrolet Citation X11, 2nd a 72 Pontiac Catalina sport coupe. This is my 3rd new car and it just seems like it has gone downhill since day one. As a comparison, my mom has a 2011 Cruze Eco and other than a weird brake pulsation (that the dealer told her was 'completely normal'), she's had zero problems. What gives? And the best part will be fighting with the damned dealer... (groan).
sorry to vent, i just don't know what to think.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ADK_Cruze said:


> my car finally goes for a repaint tomorrow morning... well, maybe not if they hand me the keys to that piece of garbage Tracker. But in the time of my last post and last night, MORE things are going wrong with my car:
> The paint etching that I had previously been in contact has only been the beginning. The car has 14,939 miles on it and this is what is happening with the car:
> 
> half the time, they key will not turn unless you move the steering wheel around
> ...


Hi ADK_Cruze, 

I am very sorry to hear that you are having issues with your Cruze. It looks like you are working with your dealer on your issues. Please reach out to me via private message if I can be of any assistance. I would be happy to research and stay involved. 

Crystal L
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## ADK_Cruze (Dec 8, 2012)

i passed this along to the Chevrolet Customer Service folks, so I figured i'd hit you guys with the hearts and flowers i experienced today. I got to the dealership and they did not have a loaner for me. The Dodge/Chrysler dealer where the car is being painted did not have a loaner, so they put a dealer tag on a used 2011 Cruze LT and pick me up at the Dodge dealership (they share a bodyshop). Now, the dealership manager is involved in what's going on with the car, so i am hoping that it gets fixed. One of the problems listed, the no-power-on-hills seems to be intermittent now. My brother (who is a former GM technician) feels that the surging and power problem might be linked together. So we'll see on that.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

ADK_Cruze said:


> i passed this along to the Chevrolet Customer Service folks, so I figured i'd hit you guys with the hearts and flowers i experienced today. I got to the dealership and they did not have a loaner for me. The Dodge/Chrysler dealer where the car is being painted did not have a loaner, so they put a dealer tag on a used 2011 Cruze LT and pick me up at the Dodge dealership (they share a bodyshop). Now, the dealership manager is involved in what's going on with the car, so i am hoping that it gets fixed. One of the problems listed, the no-power-on-hills seems to be intermittent now. My brother (who is a former GM technician) feels that the surging and power problem might be linked together. So we'll see on that.



Hopefully they won't tell you that they can't duplicate the problem so they can't fix it!


----------



## ADK_Cruze (Dec 8, 2012)

i am thinking the surging thing is just how that particular engine runs. My loaner, as I said, is an early 2011 Cruze 1LT with the automatic transmission and at the same throttle loadings, it does the same surging. The only difference seems to be because of the automatic, makes it a little less noticeable.


----------



## ADK_Cruze (Dec 8, 2012)

For those keeping up with this epic saga, I picked my Cruze up from the body shop Friday in a monsoon, the very same one New York and New England has been experiencing for the past 8 days and didn't get a chance to really look at it. The one thing I did notice was that they didn't add the stone guard that was part of the TSB. So now, the sun comes out today and I wash the car. It looks worse now than it did when I dropped it off a week ago. They only did one small part of the problem, aligned the doors so they look goofy (out too far), never fixed the rockers, never bothered to clean the autobody crap out of the car (you know, compound on the windows, seats, B-pillar, dust and tool outlines in the trunk). The car looks like garbage... this is what I waited a week for? I'm not even calling them, I am letting the customer service people deal with the problem. It's obvious that once Adirondack Chevrolet got my money, they could give a rat's posterior about any issue with my car. I mean the job the guy did on my car is worse than I would expect from a first year auto-body student. I told the customer service people that my new car looks worse than the 113,000-mile Cobalt SS I traded for it. In retrospect, maybe I should've kept the Cobalt.
So, anything like this happen to you guys or am I just really really lucky?


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Document with photos! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ADK_Cruze (Dec 8, 2012)

XtremeAaron said:


> Document with photos!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


did. they're on my brothers' iPhone. It takes much better pics than my LG.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Send the photos to the GM reps here and get a ticket opened with GM. Once this dealership fixes their screw up, find another dealership immediately and then post the name of the dealership here to warn other CT members away from them.


----------



## ADK_Cruze (Dec 8, 2012)

i love being shined on by the customer service manager. I was basically told that the paint coming off the rocker panels was my problem and if I had a problem with the paint work done, i needed to take it up with the body shop manager. Basically, the dealership customer service has told me take a flying leap at a rolling donut and go away. This is becoming a nightmare! So much for 3year-36,000 miles bumper to bumper warranty!


----------

